# Waterside by Spinnaker on Hilton Head Island



## Steve (Nov 29, 2010)

I know that several TUGGERS own at Waterside, and many more have stayed there.  I have driven through the resort, so I have a vague idea of the layout.  Can someone give me details about the room numbers and buildings?

If the unit number is 5425, for example, what building is that, and what floor is it on?  

Also, does anyone know the building number, and corresponding unit numbers, for the one building which features townhouse style units rather than the mid-rise, stacked units?  Are there any three bedroom units in this building?

Thanks for any info!

Steve


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 30, 2010)

*There is a Resort layout under Resort Images in the Reviews Section*

The 5400 Building overlooks a lagoon.  Unit 5425 would be on the second floor and I believe it would be an end unit.

The 5100 Building has the townhouse style units.  I don't know whether there are any 3BRs in this building.


----------



## Jolson (Nov 30, 2010)

There is a good map of the resort layout in the TUG Resort Database showing the location of each building http://tug2.com/ResortImages/USASoutheast/SouthCarolina/sc-waterside.jpg

I believe the numbering scheme goes something like this:

>first digit is desiginated as 5 for all units (not sure why)
>second digit represents building # 
>third digit represents floor level 
>fourth digit represents actual unit number


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you for the information and for the link to the layout.  

It is much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## wrb1000 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Location of 3 Bdrm units*

Hi all,

Are 3 bedroom units present in all the buildings or they located only in certain buildings?  Thanks.


----------



## jme (Sep 8, 2011)

"Hi all,

Are 3 bedroom units present in all the buildings or they located only in certain buildings? Thanks."


answer: 
all buildings, end units, all floors. very desirable. nice resort


----------



## elaine (Sep 8, 2011)

3 BR are not all end units. We have a 3 Br in bldg 8. It is in the middle. The end ones are indentical to middles ones, except a bay window where the DR table is--so more light and makes areas seem a bit bigger. In bldg 1, the 2 Br are on 2 floors with the 3rd BR being upstairs with a bath. Bldg 1 has cathedral/vaulted ceilings. I think all 3 BR in bldg 1 are on the 2nd floor with only stairs. All other bldgs have elevators.


----------



## wrb1000 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I just purchased a resale unit and was curious where it would be.......  We had stayed in a 2 bedroom there and it was very nice.  We have a float week, so I assume that our assigned unit will vary from year to year.


----------

